
Native Apps are Doomed (2016) - starbugs
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/native-apps-are-doomed-ac397148a2c0
======
aaaaaaaaaab
It’s 2018 and I’m reading this with the top 20% of the screen taken by a
banner nagging me to download the native Medium app.

------
hummingurban
2018: This time we mean it.

~~~
lucasverra
exactly, still push notification is not there for mobile iOS. I dont really
know if its a bad thing as a user

~~~
Rjevski
Considering how many shit websites ask me for notification permissions upon
page load, this is a very good thing it isn't possible on iOS.

~~~
Yetanfou
Just set the default to 'no' and you won't get any requests, then specifically
allow those sites you want to give access to the feature. I never have these
problems on any of my (Android) devices. I use a few alternative browsers
(Firefox/Fennec, Lightning, Privacy Browser) as I don't trust Chrome to do my
bidding knowing it makes exceptions for Google-owned domains just like I would
not trust Safari where it concerns my choices towards Apple-owned domains.

~~~
Rjevski
This is definitely a possibility, but if a feature has 90% malicious/bullshit
use and 10% legitimate use then there's a good chance it should either be
removed or disabled by default (so the iOS situation regarding web
notifications is perfectly fine by me).

~~~
Yetanfou
There was a time when a large amount of the email travelling the 'net was
spam. I'm glad that the solution did not consist of removal of all email
servers and clients. Inline images in web sites are (ab)used to show
advertising, on many sites this accounts for the majority of use of this
feature. Should this feature be removed from Safari for that reason?

For some category of web 'applications' notifications are a boon so it is good
to have the possibility to use them. Apple is slow to implement it as it can
be used to make web apps more competitive with native apps, something which
they're not that keen on as native apps makes them a lot of money.

~~~
hummingurban
I think that's a poor analogy. Notification spam was invented because people
weren't checking their spam folder. Those ppl are unlikely to open themselves
up to an even more intrusive medium to deliver unwanted messages. Sure there
will be usage cases for it, but not as the people selling mobile notification
as a panacea, in fact I argue that it can do more damage than good in the long
run.

It's like that creep you met at a night club who won't leave you alone with
txt messages. Sure you were drunk but don't get mad when I don't reply.

~~~
Yetanfou
Defending Apple's business decision as if it were really a means to protect
the user from harm is rather silly. It took a while for Apple to allow
effective ad blockers on iOS, was that meant to protect users as well?

As said, I never have (nor had) problems with notification spam for the simple
reason that only allow notifications for sites which need it. I don't have
problems with spam because I block the stuff, I hardly see any advertising as
I block that as well.

Communications is an adversarial field, there are those out there who'll try
to get their message across by any means. Whatever way you choose to limit
their access to your eyes and ears (and other sensory organs, and eventually
your brain), there will be trade-offs. As an example I choose not to have a
television in my house as that medium has been entirely taken over by
adversarial parties. I do have computers of all sorts which connect to the
'net even though those are also being targeted by those parties. In contrast
to television the computers give me the means to tailor the communications to
(what I perceive to be) my wants and needs without needing to allow too many
other parties access to my time and attention.

------
bassman9000
Native apps are to stay, and email will still be used 10 years from now.

------
jciochon
>From now on, I won’t be building any more native apps.

"From now on, I refuse to consider the right tool for the job."

Only the Sith deal in absolutes.

